# Preamplificador + vúmetro



## masqueduro (Mar 23, 2008)

Hola amigos, adjunto los esquemas y presentación de un previo y  vúmetro estereo montados en conjunto con un amplificador fabricado con 2 tda1562 sacado del foro (del amplificador no adjunto nada porque ya hay un tema extenso dedicado a él, que es de donde yo saqué los datos).  El vúmetro está fabricado con 2 lm3915 y lo conecté a la salida del previo, ya que para conectarlo a la salida del amplificador tendría que haberlo hecho a través de unos transformadores de audio como me recomendó el amigo Juan José Galleni. El previo es muy sencillo y hace notar muy bien la separación entre graves y agudos; hace como 12 años que lo fabriqué y nunca le dí utilidad hasta este momento, y la verdad que con buen resultado. Dos cosas a tener en cuenta en cuanto al previo; 
1º.- La alimentación tiene que estar bien filtrada, yo lo conecté en principio a la salida de 12v de la fuente de PC que usé para alimentar el conjunto y metía tanto ruido que no dejaba oir la música, coloqué un simple condensador de 2200uf estre positivo y masa en la alimentación del previo y adiós a los problemas.
2º.- Este previo se satura con facilidad, por lo que si lo váis a conectar a la salida de altavoces de un autorradio por ejemplo es conveniente colocar un condensador de 50uf y una resistencia de 47k en serie con cada entrada, si no, váis a tener que colocar el volumen casi a mínimo. Yo lo conecté a un mp3 y también lo hace distorsionar. Este esquema también lo podéis sacar del tema del amplificador de la página 33.

No tengo el pcb del previo, pero si estáis interesados y  me dáis un poco de tiempo os lo hago en el pcb wizard (es el que utilizo por su sencillez) y lo posteo otro día.

Saludos a todos, y si necesitáis más datos no dudéis en pedirlos, pero os advierto que sólo soy aficionado y mis conocimientos no son muchos.


Espero que os guste
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 31, 2008)

Hola masqueduro. Felicitaciones por tu pryeto terminado. Te ha quedado muy bien terminado esteticamente y de seguro debe senar muy bien.
Puedes publicar las fotos en el foro que abrio el amigo juanma.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21939.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/

Y otra ves, felicitaciones por tu proyecto,es muy satifactorio para mi ver que se culminan y sobre todo QUE FUNCIONAN.

saludos

y sigamos desarrollando circuitos y mas circuitos y......

Juan Jose


----------



## chabalin (Jul 8, 2008)

hola 

   Muy bueno tu proyecto
Te hago una pregunta ¿qué impedancia tienen los parlantes que le has conectado?   

  Te pregunto esto por el vumetro ,porque no me va a marcar la potencia real si lo conecto con otra impedancia. Yo tengo parlantes de 8ohms que modificaciones le tendria que hacer si es que lo has echo para 4 ohms

chau y grasias


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 8, 2008)

lo puedes correjir con el preset q tiene en la entrada..


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 8, 2008)

chabalin dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> Muy bueno tu proyecto
> Te hago una pregunta ¿qué impedancia tienen los parlantes que le has conectado?
> ...




Hola y perdon por la intromision. 
El amplificador que tienes es a base de tda1562?
porque de ser asi, no podras conectar tu vumetro salvo a travez de un transformador de audio que evite que la masa del vumetro se conecta a una de las dos salidas del amplificador que es del tipo masa flotante.
Por eso masqueduro conectoel vumetro en la salida del preamp que tambien tiene referencia de señal a masa y no cortocircuita nada. 

Espero te sea de ayuda y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## chabalin (Jul 8, 2008)

Si mi amplificador es el mismo que muestra nuestro compañero con dos tda 1562 

yo estuve mirando en el foro y la mayoria tiene para seleccionar entre 4 o 8 ohms
por eso la pregunta. Tendra mucha importancia


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 8, 2008)

Una pregunta.. q tensión máxima hay en la salida del previo? 1[V]? es suficiente para q lea ese rango el LM3915?

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 9, 2008)

Me interesa el previo por su simplicidad, pero cuando dices: "Este esquema también lo podéis sacar del tema del amplificador de la página 33. ". No en tiendo a que te refieres. Desearía mas información, pcb, etc... de este previo. Un saludo.


----------



## masqueduro (Jul 10, 2008)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:
			
		

> Me interesa el previo por su simplicidad, pero cuando dices: "Este esquema también lo podéis sacar del tema del amplificador de la página 33. ". No en tiendo a que te refieres. Desearía mas información, pcb, etc... de este previo. Un saludo.



Hola, cuando hablo de la página 33 es porque de ahí saqué el esquema que comento para conectar el previo directamente a una salida de baja impedancia. En cuanto a la información sobre el previo ya puse en el post cuanto tengo, pero si tienes un poco de paciencia puedo preparar el pcb este fin de semana con el programa pcwizard y lo pongo en el foro.

Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## leop4 (Jul 10, 2008)

me gusto el previo mas que nada porque es a transistores no lleva integrados ni cosas raras jajaja otra cosa es que cuando dijiste de lo de la resistencia y el capacitor eso es solo para el autoestereo o cuando conectas un mp3 al pre la salida del pre va al amplificador y listo ya esta, o hay que hacer alguna modificacion? otra cosa el capacitor de 2200uF lo conectaste en palalelo con la fuente o con el pre + y- del pre? gracias.


----------



## masqueduro (Jul 11, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> me gusto el previo mas que nada porque es a transistores no lleva integrados ni cosas raras jajaja otra cosa es que cuando dijiste de lo de la resistencia y el capacitor eso es solo para el autoestereo o cuando conectas un mp3 al pre la salida del pre va al amplificador y listo ya esta, o hay que hacer alguna modificacion? otra cosa el capacitor de 2200uF lo conectaste en palalelo con la fuente o con el pre + y- del pre? gracias.



Hola Leop4, es conveniente colocar el condensador y la resistencia para cualquier señal de baja impedancia, yo lo he probado también con un mp3 y se satura enseguida. El condensador de 2200uf lo conecté en paralelo con la alimentación del previo.

Un saludo


----------



## xicofilth (Jul 13, 2008)

una pregunta como debe ser la conexion para que sea estereo
me puedes mandar la pcb
porfa


----------



## xicofilth (Jul 13, 2008)

estoy hablando del vumetro
por si acaso


----------



## masqueduro (Jul 13, 2008)

xicofilth dijo:
			
		

> estoy hablando del vumetro
> por si acaso



Para hacer el montaje en estereo no tienes mas que hacer dos placas idénticas y conectar una con cada salida, Para otro montaje realicé un vúmetro estéreo con interruptor para seleccionar señal de 4 o de 8oh, con el que haciendo las modificaciones necesarias se puede medir la potencia de tu salida de audio; el que yo monté lo adapté para medir hasta 200w en 4oh y 150w en 8h. Si estás interesado puedo subir este pcb, aunque posiblemente ya lo haya colocado en otro foro.

Saludos
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## xicofilth (Jul 13, 2008)

la puedesw subir porfa
y me puedes mandar otros circuitos de vumetro
xao


----------



## Manonline (Dic 31, 2008)

masqueduro, por casualidad no tendras el pcb del previo que utilizaste?
desde ya muchas gracias.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## masqueduro (Dic 31, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> masqueduro, por casualidad no tendras el pcb del previo que utilizaste?
> desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> salu2,
> mano.



Lo siento Manonline, pero compré la placa hecha. Me puse a realizar el pcb en el pcb wizard, pero me hice un lío y de momento lo tengo aparcado. Voy a ver si me pongo de nuevo con él y te lo envío.

Un saludo


----------



## Manonline (Dic 31, 2008)

te agradezco por responder, sino lo que podes hacer es, si tenes una foto o camara, subir unas fotos de ambos lados del pre y yo me encargo de pasarlo al PCB Wizard y subirlo a este mismo foro.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Manonline (Ene 9, 2009)

manolo... se podria saber de que fuente es el preamplificador? me gustaria poder bajar la revista completa de donde sacaste el pre. ya diseñe el pcb, si te interesa lo subo.

muchas gracias,
mano.


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 10, 2009)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> manolo... se podria saber de que fuente es el preamplificador? me gustaria poder bajar la revista completa de donde sacaste el pre. ya diseñe el pcb, si te interesa lo subo.
> 
> muchas gracias,
> mano.



Es un kit que compré a un señor de Madrid que se dedicaba a este tema hace 10 ó 12 años; pero no sé nada  de él desde hace ya mucho. Todo lo que tengo lo mostré en el foro. No pude hacer  fotos de la placa porque el preamplificador está montado en un amplificador que tengo en casa de un amigo en Asturias (a 800km de Huelva), y él no entiende de electrónica como para desmontar y sacar las fotos.  Busqué mucho el montaje por revistas e internet, pero no encontré nada. Si conseguiste sacar el pcb te agradecería mucho que lo subieses, ya que no tengo forma de volver a montarlo.


Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## Manonline (Ene 16, 2009)

no hay problema... aca dejo el diseño de mi placa en formato PCB para abrir con el PCB Wizard.

tambien simule el circuito y a bajo volumen tiene una THD del 0.014% y a alto volumen 0.18% aprox.

salu2,
mano


----------



## leop4 (Ene 18, 2009)

hola Manonline que es TB4, TB1, TB2 y TB3?. gracias


----------



## Manonline (Ene 19, 2009)

hola leop, perdon que me olvide de aclarar... el pcb final esta en la pagina 3 (abajo a la izquierda tenes el menu de hojas)

de todos modos, TB es la abreviacion de Terminal Block o Bornera (5mm entre pata y pata, bornera con tornillitos)


----------



## leop4 (Ene 19, 2009)

jajaja me referia a que es de que va conectado hay entendes, porque no se por donde entran los potes, la entrada de audio, la salida y los 12V gracias igual.


----------



## Manonline (Ene 19, 2009)

ahi te paso todo en una imagen.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 19, 2009)

che pero yo no lo tengo asi lo tengo con borneras, que quisiste hacer hay una placa para pc tipo ISA jajaj porque tiene toda la pinta. igual no quedaria mejor que le pongas potes porque veo la placa es demasiado grande jeje.


----------



## Manonline (Ene 20, 2009)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> hola leop, perdon que me olvide de aclarar... el pcb final esta en la pagina 3 (abajo a la izquierda tenes el menu de hojas)
> 
> de todos modos, TB es la abreviacion de Terminal Block o Bornera (5mm entre pata y pata, bornera con tornillitos)



como dije, la placa final esta en la pagina 3 del archivo de PCB. por canal solo mide 5x7 aprox. cualquier cosa vuelvo a subir el archivo PCB con el final en la primer pagina...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 20, 2009)

y la de las borneras no anda? esa que es mono?


----------



## Manonline (Ene 20, 2009)

no la probe... habria que revisar que esten bien las conexiones... pero esta gigante esa placa... es la primera que hice para despues ir achicandola. yo que vos agarraria la ultima version de todas (la que va en slot) y la modificaria a gusto.

cualquier duda, postea.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## deniel144 (Ene 23, 2009)

excelente mano justo lo que andaba buscando ya tengo todo listo la semana que viene compro los componentes 

edit : otra cosa donde puedo colocal el volumen por que lo que veo es contrl de graves y agudos solamente eso

gracias y saludos


----------



## Manonline (Ene 27, 2009)

el control de volumen a la entrada del pre...

                 al pre
                    |
                    v
masa___/\/\/\/\/\____señal de audio


----------



## deniel144 (Ene 30, 2009)

muchas gracias


----------



## julkian (Feb 24, 2009)

Manonline podrías decirme si los componentes están numerados (R1, R2, R3, R4, etc) de acuerdo al diagrama o si usaste una numeración distinta que valor corresponde a cada componente ya que todas las resistencias son de 1KΩ, todos los cap. electrolíticos son de 100µF, etc...
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Manonline (Feb 24, 2009)

los componentes estan basicamente ordenados como en la placa original, si bien no tengo la placa original, copie la disposicion de componentes y cambie algunas otras... una de las versiones estaban las numeracion segun dice el diagrama, pero yo te recomendaria que lo chequees, porque en mi version ya no lo tengo mas asi porque copie y pegue varios para imprimirlos en una sola hoja.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## julkian (Feb 24, 2009)

Te hago otra pregunta, segun la lista de componentes del pdf:
C4 y C5: Condensador placo 22k 250V
C6: Condensador disco 3k9

¿Que son estos condensadores placo y disco? ¿Serian de poliéster (C4 y C5) y cerámico (C6)?
¿De que valores son? ¿22K=22pF? ¿3k9=3.9pF? 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Manonline (Feb 25, 2009)

supongo que si... pero los valores puse 22n y 3,9n, suponiendo que esta expresado en picos y la k es multiplicador x1000

salu2,
mano.


----------



## julkian (Feb 25, 2009)

Ya intente 5 veces colocar los componentes siguiendo el diagrama pero después del 5to componente empiezo a dudar y a dudar, solo puedo poner con seguridad C1 (4.7µF) y R17 (680Ω). Manonline no tendrás algún tipo de guia, como por ejemplo una foto de la PCB terminada o algo así como para ir viendo donde va cada componente?


----------



## Manonline (Feb 26, 2009)

Hoy a la tarde cuando llegue del laburo le pongo valor a todos los componentes asi los podes ver bien... Y ya de paso qeda bien...

salu2!
mano.


----------



## julkian (Feb 27, 2009)

Seria fantástico! te lo agradezco de antemano, muchas gracias!


----------



## Manonline (Feb 27, 2009)

Aca te dejo la disposicion del de la izquierda... el de la derecha e sigual

salu2,
mano.


----------



## julkian (Feb 27, 2009)

Genial ya me pongo a soldar!
Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

en el vumetro se puede poner un lm3916 sin problemas no?


----------



## masqueduro (Feb 28, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> en el vumetro se puede poner un lm3916 sin problemas no?



Sin ningún problema, solo que la escala pasará a ser logarítmica. Compara los dos datacheet si tienes dudas sobre la escala de medición.

Un saludo


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

por que para medir señal del pre no me funciona?
tengo que ponerlo en la potencia para que ande,por favor necesito ayuda para hacer que funcione en la señal


----------



## Manonline (Feb 28, 2009)

sera que la entrada de tu VU tiene un divisor para conectarlo a una salida de potencia.
tenes que ver cuales son los valores del divisor, recalcularlo teniendo en cuenta la salida del pre y ahi probarlo.

salu2,
mano.

EDITO: Armaste el pre? con que placa? te anduvo? yo todavia no lo pude probar... y lo tengo armado hace un monton jajja


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

no,mi vumetro esta tal cual viene,tiene su potenciometro,pero lo lo toque y esta al maximo.

y funcionar funciona perfecto,yo lo puse sin poner los diodos esos,porque no los tenia y funciona igual,o al menos eso parece,lo tengo funcionando a 15 voltios,y sin problemas

lo que me gustaria saber es como aumentar la sensibilidad o algo para que me capte la señal del pre y no del amplificador,aunque el amplificador es un tda2003 de esos maluchos,pero que suena y funciona bien.


----------



## Heiliger (Ago 2, 2009)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> el control de volumen a la entrada del pre...
> 
> al pre
> |
> ...





*ese es el potenciometro de el cotrol de volumen ??????*


----------



## Cacho (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola Heiliger

No hace falta gritar para hacer la pregunta, y lo que tenés señalado ahí es un transistor, no un potenciómetro.
Y no lo busques en el impreso porque no está. Va afuera y de ese pote sale un cable mallado que lleva la señal hasta la entrada (y la malla a tierra, claro).

Saludos


----------



## Agus862 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hola gente, tengo un problema y tal vez me puedan ayudar. Me arme un vúmetro con LM3916 y cuando pruebo el vmismo solo inyectándole señal y alimentandolo funciona perfectamente pero al conectarlo a la salida del pre amplificador (al mismo tiempo al amplificador esa salida) este no funciona y el pre y el ampli si. Ya probé subiendo el volumen al máximo y subir el preset de calibración para ver si era muy baja la entrada y nada. Espero que me puedan ayudar.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2015)

Agus862 dijo:


> Hola gente, tengo un problema y tal vez me puedan ayudar. Me arme un vúmetro con LM3916 y cuando pruebo el vmismo solo inyectándole señal y alimentandolo funciona perfectamente pero al conectarlo a la salida del pre amplificador (al mismo tiempo al amplificador esa salida) este no funciona y el pre y el ampli si. Ya probé subiendo el volumen al máximo y subir el preset de calibración para ver si era muy baja la entrada y nada. Espero que me puedan ayudar.
> 
> Gracias.



 ¿ Te da la impresión de que se te puede dar una opinión sin conocer el esquema que adoptaste ?


----------



## Agus862 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mala mía. Acá los adjunto:
CI Pre Amplificador => TDA1524A


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2015)

Agus862 dijo:


> Mala mía. Acá los adjunto:
> CI Pre Amplificador => TDA1524A



Eso muy difícilmente te funcione con la señal de un previo, necesita un *rectificador de precisión* para rectificar sin pérdidas la señal de audio.


----------



## Agus862 (Jul 21, 2015)

Esta bien, voy a averiguar sobre los rectificadores de precisión, Gracias.



Fogonazo, sabes de alguna alternativa para los rectificadores de precisión que solucione este problema? porque estuve viendo y los circuitos utilizan operacionales y se me complica en la alimentación de los mismos.


----------



## Agus862 (Jul 22, 2015)

Si cambio el LM3916 por el LM3915 ya funcionaria?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2015)

Esto no es una adivinanza!!!! 
Busca el datasheet y calculá el par de resistencias que fijan la sensibilidad (y la corriente por los leds) y ajustalas para que a plena escala tenga como maximo la tension de salida del pre que lleva al amplificador al limite de la saturacion.
El rectificador de precision no es necesario si el vumetro es "para jugar" pero si hace falta si pensas usarlo en algo medianamente serio.


----------



## Agus862 (Jul 22, 2015)

Claro, yo ya calcule esas resistencias para los leds. Pero por lo que entendí sólo definían la corriente para ellos.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 22, 2015)

Al calcular la R estas definido ambas cosas, la ley del ohm requiere de tensión y corriente, como lo que necesita por ejemplo un led
Si fueras a alimentar un led con una tesnión fija de 5V partiendo que trabajan a 1.2V y consumen unos 20mA,  debera caer sobre el resistor 5-1.2=3,8V y para ello siendo atravesado por una corriente de 20mA tendras 3.8/0.02= 190 ohms por lo que adopataras una R 220 ohms
Si fuera 12V la alimentación tendrias 12-1.2=10.8V entonces 10.8/0.02=540 por lo que adoptaras una R de 560 ohms en ambos casos con la R fijaste la tensión y la corriente de trabajo para una fuente dada...


----------



## Agus862 (Jul 22, 2015)

Voy a cambiar esa resistencia, me parece que puse un valor demasiado alto ya que use led´s de alta luminosidad y no quería que la iluminación sea tan agresiva. Muchas gracias


Probé cambiar la resistencia y nada, sigue igual. Antes que armar un rectificador de precisión prefiero cambiar de integrado (aunque no sea la misma escala). Si no me equivoco tienen diferentes valores de resistencia en los comparadores.

*Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos.*​


----------

